# catfish in creeks?



## Rocky Creek Rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if flat head or channel cats live in creeks such as turkey creek or rocky creek or alaqua creek. If so what is the trick to getting them in the boat? Any info is helpful.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, You have to find the deeper holes that are usually dug out near the banks. The crystal clear shallow water creeks that flow into Blackwater river all hold catfish in the deeper holes.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

They also hold some big honkin' large mouth bass even in the brackish areas!!!


----------

